
Show HN: Deckchair – Holiday Management for Small Teams - squiggy22
https://www.getdeckchair.com
======
freshyill
This looks nice, but in a company that requires us to use a very clunky (but
improving!) ADP site to actually file a time sheet and manage/request time
off, this would just be an extra step on top of steps we already need to take.

------
jholman
s/abcent/absent/

s/your going/you're going/ (or for style reasons perhaps s/your going to/you
will/ )

There are some weird capitalization issues, too (e.g. "Simple, Easy to use",
e.g. "Slack integration" in a list where every other entry is all-words-
capitalized)

I'd suggest that in general, your copy feels a little choppy to me, and
if/when you start making a little money, I'd pay someone to fix it up.

HTH

------
jlarocco
I agree with jholman about getting the text improved. Lots of weird tense
changes and awkward sentences through out.

That's easy enough to fix, though. I'm more interested how this compares to
(or integrates with) third party software like ADP and UltiPro. Seems like
this would be targeted to a really small niche of companies that are too big
to handle holidays informally, but too small to buy a more full featured HRIS.

------
kgrin
Channeling patio11 here, but CHARGE MORE! Or, more to the point, have some
ways to price-discriminate. Maybe on # of employees; maybe on features; maybe
integrations or SSO or whatever.

Obviously you're not (currently) targeting Big Enterprise, but even within
your present target market there's got to be a difference in how much value
you're delivering for different clients... price based on that!

------
Kunlun
Pretty nice to handle holidays. However the copy needs a bit of work as well
as some prices of the UI/UX. For example:

\- First steps you have the text

    
    
      - Step 1: "Save Step 1"  
      - Step 2: "Save and Proceed"
      - Step 3: "Add employee"
    

You should align the text of each button such "Next step" and "Finish".

\- Provide more text on each of the step to give better context with perhaps
an example or an average for a specific country (selecting a country and auto-
completing these fields with the average would be nice).

\- Lot of lost space in Step 2 Setup Statutory Holidays. You could make the
numbers bigger and space out evenly the selected days. Also it was quite weird
to have an extra step with the selected days starred.

\- Provide integration with 3rd party platforms: Google Calendar, Slack, login
with Google account, etc.

\- Provide a way to delete an account. How do I do that right now?

All in all it is pretty cool!

~~~
squiggy22
Awesome. Many thanks for all of that. Send me a mail - paul@getdeckchair.com
and I'll sort out the account deletion. Or alternatively a cancel subscription
under billing you can use.

------
rtpg
Looks pretty nice, nice and simple. I didn't sign up because I am not managing
people's vacations, but I definitely would if I were that person where I work.
Value proposition is immediately obvious. Great name too

If you're serious about making money off of this, though, I'd highly recommend
some form of per-seat pricing.

Per-seat pricing aligns the usefulness of the app with how much people are
paying. Would you really want (for example) a 100 person team to be only
giving you 15 pounds a month for what is probably _days_ of saved
administrative time per year? Off the top of my head $15/user/year seems like
a good price to deal with vacationing. Though ideally that number is
MAX_NUMBER_YOU_CAN_CONVINCE_PEOPLE_TO_CHARGE/user/year

~~~
squiggy22
I did think about per user pricing but a flat price seems so much more
appealing than competitors in the market. You are right though, size of the
market likely isn't that big. Thank you for your feedback.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
>>You are right though, size of the market likely isn't that big

Why do you think that?

------
TimJRobinson
Does it have any kind of calendar integration? If it can integrate with our
teams google calendar this is perfect for us.

~~~
simonswords82
We provide Google and Outlook calendar integration:

[http://www.staffsquared.com/hr-software/features/online-
cale...](http://www.staffsquared.com/hr-software/features/online-calendar)

------
jsingleton
Looks interesting. It won't be hard to do UX better than the competition (like
[https://www.myhrtoolkit.com](https://www.myhrtoolkit.com)). Getting people to
migrate from their current system will be difficult though.

You might want to update that iPad screenshot. Use the new look iOS.

------
solomatov
Provide a price in dollars. People outside of UK don't know what the value of
pound is.

~~~
squiggy22
Added a basic converter for you.

------
mipapage
Perhaps its just me, but use a deckchair for the logo, or place one on the
beach?

------
arturro_
we have created similar app which we open sourced at
www.github.com/diacode/holidays we have pretty nice ui and slack integration,
check it out

